# [Automator] Boulette problématique



## opif (25 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin d'aide car j'ai fait une énorme boulette sur mon iMac:
J'ai "joué" avec automator afin de faire un script qui renomme des photos et j'y suis allé un peu fort. En effet, mon script à renommé toutes les images de mon mac et le problème c'est qu'il a du renommer des images de programmes et ceux ci ne fonctionnent plus.
Avez vous une idée pour me sortir de ce pétrin?

Merci d'avance au bonnes âmes qui sauront m'aider.

Opif

PS: Je suis sur Mac depuis 2 mois donc merci de votre clémence!!


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

Salut opif ! 

Est ce que tu as fait une sauvegarde de ton mac ? un clone ? un time machine ?


----------



## opif (25 Juin 2008)

Merci Pharmacos pour ton intérêt à mon pb.
Malheureusement je n'ai fait ni l'un ni l'autre...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

Mmmmm et ton script il ressemblait à quoi ?


----------



## opif (25 Juin 2008)

Maintenant que j'ai vu le résultat, c'est en gros prends tous les fichiers images du mac et renomme les avec un nom et un numéro séquentiel... Bref il m'a renommé toutes les images de mon mac, mes photos c'est pas grave mais par contre il a renommer des images dans les dossiers systeme....


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

La je vois pas trop de solution.... excepté la réinstallation du système...
Attend un peu voir si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## opif (25 Juin 2008)

Ok.
En cas de réinstallation du système y a t il un bon tuto qui explique la manière de procéder et quelles infos sauvegarder genre mails, favori... ?


----------



## wip (25 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> La je vois pas trop de solution.... excepté la réinstallation du système...
> Attend un peu voir si quelqu'un a une idée...


Malheureusement, j'avais conclu un peu la même chose


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

wip a dit:


> Malheureusement, j'avais conclu un peu la même chose


 
Copieur 

Sinon question tuto, je ne sais pas trop : essaye le site rhino mac de notre collègue (et bienaimée mamacass) ou osxfacile.com


----------



## Gidéhef (25 Juin 2008)

Regarde là ! C'est assez utile.


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2008)

opif a dit:


> J'ai besoin d'aide car j'ai fait une énorme boulette sur mon iMac:
> J'ai "joué" avec automator afin de faire un script qui renomme des photos et j'y suis allé un peu fort. En effet, mon script à renommé toutes les images de mon mac et le problème c'est qu'il a du renommer des images de programmes et ceux ci ne fonctionnent plus.
> Avez vous une idée pour me sortir de ce pétrin?


Encore un petit malin qui bosse sur une session admin  Donc quand tu auras remis ton Mac en état, crée toi une session utilisateur sans droits d'admin pour ce genre de manipulation foireuse


----------



## opif (25 Juin 2008)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.
J'ai imaginé une solution pour m'en sortir sans tout résinstaller. Je vais vous donner les différentes étapes auxquelles j'ai pensé:
 1/ Réinstaller Office 2008 pour restaurer les images manquantes
 2/ Réinstaller les autres applicatifs qui ne fonctionnent plus
 3/ Réparer MAc Os X afin qu'il restaure les images "disparues" (par le renommage)
Je ne sais pas si ça tiens la route et c'est pour ça que je vous soumet mon idée. Par contre je ne sais pas comment faire le point 1 sans perdre ma boite mail, mes contacts... et encore moins comment faire le point 3.
Pouvez vous m'aider sur le sujet svp?


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2008)

1/ Tes données sont dans ta maison, et réinstaller Office ne doit pas modifier le contenu de ta maison, donc je ne vois pas où est le problème 
3/ Réinstaller Mac OSX *sans faire* une "clean install" pour conserver ta maison. Mais il est toutefois plus prudent de sauvegarder cette maison avant toute intervention.


----------



## opif (25 Juin 2008)

Merci pour les infos.
Effectivement pour 1/ ça a marché nickel.
Par contre pour 3, si j'ai bien compris il faut que je sauvegarde ma maison sur mon dd externe puis que je lance l'install a partir du DVD de mac os X et ensuite quel mode d'installation est à prendre étant donné que je veux juste qu'il me remette les fichiers manquants?

Merci en tout cas à tous


----------



## opif (26 Juin 2008)

J'ai tout "réparé" dans ma maison. Quand je cherche les images elles sont toutes bonnes et bien nommées.
Par contre quand je regarde sur le macintosh HD dans le dossier bibliothèque, j'ai environ 8000 images renommées par mon "super" script.
Je me donne si en réinstallant MacOS sur mon iMac, il va restaurer les 8000 images "manquantes" (en fait renommées). Puis après la fin de la réinstallation, je pourrais supprimer les 8000 anciennes images et je retournerai normallement sur mes pieds.
Par contre je ne connais pas les options de l'installation à utiliser afin qu'il "répare" mon install actuelle. Si quelqu'un a une idée?
Merci


----------



## opif (27 Juin 2008)

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

Svp


----------



## VLF (27 Juin 2008)

Tu fais une Arhiv/install', le système sera réinstallé sans toucher à tes fichiers/donnés personnels.


----------



## opif (27 Juin 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse et le mode "Mise à jour" ne serait il pas plus simple?


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2008)

C'est-à-dire ?


----------



## opif (27 Juin 2008)

Ben comme il y a 8000 images qui ont été renommées, c'est comme si elles avaient disparues (car leur nom original n'est plus le bon). Donc ce que j'essayes de faire c'est faire une installation qui me recopie les fichiers manquants (les 8000 renommées) au bon endroit. Ensuite je n'aurai plus qu'à supprimer les 8000 images renommées car les bonnes images auront été recréees. Par contre ce que je me demande c'est si l'installation de leopard en mode mise à jour va réinstallé les 8000 images "manquantes".


----------



## daffyb (27 Juin 2008)

tu ne pourras pas faire de mise à jour. L'installeur le refusera. Il faut faire une archive/install. C'est la seule solution, ou alors remplacer à la main les 8000 fichiers :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> tu ne pourras pas faire de mise à jour. L'installeur le refusera. Il faut faire une archive/install. C'est la seule solution, ou alors remplacer à la main les 8000 fichiers :rateau:



S'il en fait 8 par jour il en a pour 1000 jours soit un peu plus de 2 ans et demi


----------

